# More than 1.575v on the core?



## Jimbo Mahoney (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

Is it possible to go above 1.575v somehow?

Thanks!


----------



## gR3iF (May 14, 2006)

p4? am64? optern? xeon? chipset? grahic card?^^

0o some information requiered for an answer ;P


----------



## intel igent (May 14, 2006)

Jimbo Mahoney said:
			
		

> Is it possible to go above 1.575v somehow?



hook your psu directly to your cpu! :shadedshu 

as already stated some more info would help but usually it is done through the bios.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 14, 2006)

Jimbo Mahoney said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Is it possible to go above 1.575v somehow?
> 
> Thanks!



sure their is my duron ran at 1.7 default and i have 1.825 going through my axp right now from a default of 1.675.


----------



## Bull Dog (May 15, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> sure their is my duron ran at 1.7 default and i have 1.825 going through my axp right now from a default of 1.675.



As this is in the ATI Tool section, and the fact that the maximum voltage setting for the X19 series cards is 1.575v we can safely assume that the OP is referring to that.  

And no, I don't know if that is possible, it might be a limitation of the voltage regulators.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2006)

Bull Dog said:
			
		

> As this is in the ATI Tool section, and the fact that the maximum voltage setting for the X19 series cards is 1.575v we can safely assume that the OP is referring to that.
> 
> And no, I don't know if that is possible, it might be a limitation of the voltage regulators.



o shit wow what was i thinking this isnt general hardware wow i was tired.


----------



## Concorde Rules (May 23, 2006)

He means on the GPU of his X1900XT, he is water cooled.


----------



## chron (May 31, 2006)

I envy you all. Max I get on my x1800gto is 1.45 700/700 :/


----------

